
A conversation with Dean Kamen - mauricio
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/01/a-conversation-with-dean-kamen-on-the-myth-of-eureka/
======
chrisbennet
DEKA _sounds_ like a fun place to work and then you talk to people who’ve
worked there or check Glass Door...

